# Hybrid Electric Vehicles



## Kirkhill (15 Oct 2022)

Hybrid-Electric Troop Transports Are Moving Toward the Battlefield
					

The quieter, cooler, less maintenance-intensive vehicles will make up at least part of the Army’s future fleet.




					www.defenseone.com
				




Hybrid-Electric Troop Transports Are Moving Toward the Battlefield​The quieter, cooler, less maintenance-intensive vehicles will make up at least part of the Army’s future fleet.​




BY MARCUS WEISGERBER
GLOBAL BUSINESS EDITOR
OCTOBER 14, 2022 02:16 PM ET

ARMY
INDUSTRY
CLIMATE

From the outside, the open-air troop transport on display inside the Washington Convention Center looks like the ones being purchased by the U.S. Army. But under the hood, it's a different story.
The souped-up dune buggy, a militarized version of the Chevrolet Colorado ZR2 pickup truck, is fully powered by batteries. Gone is the diesel fuel engine, replaced with an electric motor. It’s the type of technology that one would expect to see at the Washington Auto Show—held inside this very same building—not at the largest land-warfare show in the United States.
Yet as demand for electric and hybrid passenger vehicles increases across the United States, the U.S. Army too is getting closer to adopting the same propulsion technology in armored personnel carriers. Military vehicle manufacturers are making sizable investments in the technology, some of which were on display this week at the Association of the U.S. Army’s annual meeting in Washington.
For the Army, hybrid and electric vehicles are not just about saving the planet, but also saving soldiers’ lives. They run quieter and emit less heat than ones running on a combustion engine, helping to conceal them from sensors on satellites, aircraft, and missiles.
“It's got a really low IR signature,” Stephen duMont, the president of GM Defense, said of the all-electric Infantry Squad Vehicles at this week’s conference. “There's no hot engine. There's no hot exhaust pipe. There's no hot hood. Those are the things that tend to give you contrast when you're targeting.”
DuMont would know; as a former Army Apache attack helicopter pilot, he spent years using infrared to spot his targets.
While the Army appears less immediately interested in all-electric military vehicles, hybrid personal carriers—ones that run on diesel fuel and batteries—could find themselves on the battlefield by the next decade. All five companies bidding to replace the four-decade-old Bradley fighting vehicle have proposed new troop carriers with hybrid electric engines, according to Army officials.


“That's a major shift for us,” Maj. Gen. Glenn Dean, program executive officer of Ground Combat Systems, said Monday. “Each [company] has taken a different approach to how they achieve the hybrid electric. So that's really exciting that we have sort of a wide range of risk-based approaches.”
The Army isn’t requiring companies to use hybrid technology in the Bradley replacement, called the Optionally Manned Fighting Vehicle, but leaders are encouraged to see companies including the technology in their proposals.
“What we have specified for requirements revolve around things like fuel efficiency, silent watch, and other operational requirements for the vehicle that really lend themselves to a hybrid electric solution,” Brig. Gen. Geoff Norman, director of Army’s Next Generation Combat Vehicles Cross Functional Team, said during a Monday briefing.
“Silent watch” means running electronics and sensors inside a vehicle while the engine is turned off.
The Army’s climate plan is calling for more electric and hybrid vehicles. It is also looking for ways to retrofit existing vehicles with hybrid or electric propulsion. It has been testing two hybrid electric Bradleys.
“We're comfortable [that] if we can package for Bradley, we can package for most of the other combat vehicles in the fleet,” Dean said.
Oshkosh Defense, which makes the Joint Light Tactical Vehicle, created a hybrid version of the troop carrier that’s replacing the Humvee. In the coming weeks, the hybrid truck will participate in a “real-world simulation” for the Army, said George Mansfield, vice president and general manager of joint programs for Oshkosh Defense.
The hybrid JLTV can drive up to 45 miles per hour for 30 miles on its batteries, Mansfield said. It can run in silent-watch mode for eight hours. The combustion engine can recharge those batteries in about 30 minutes.
“You can imagine the fuel-economy savings [since] you're not sitting there idling for eight hours,” he said. “We've done a lot of testing, we're at about 20 percent fuel economy savings [and] we've got a couple other things that we want to do to the vehicle to give us another three to 5 percent fuel-economy savings.”
After some tweaks, the company is hoping to get more distance and speed in battery mode, Mansfield said. Like commercial hybrids, the hybrid JLTV regenerates power when the brakes are applied.
The hybrid JLTV’s batteries make it roughly 1,000 pounds heavier than the regular combustion fuel version. The company says existing JLTVs—it has produced more than 18,000 of them—could be retrofitted into the hybrid version if the Army wants.
Oshkosh, which also makes fire engines, trash haulers, mail trucks, and other types of large fleet vehicles, has been working with hybrid power since 2005, Mansfield said.
General Dynamics Land Systems showed off hybrid versions of its Abrams tank and Stryker.
GM Defense benefits from the billions of dollars spent by General Motors to develop electric vehicles for the commercial market.
“We bring the commercial scale of General Motors and we also bring the investment that comes with the massive supply chain we have to source materials at scale, [which] allows us to drive costs down, bring more value to our customers,” duMont said.
But, duMont said, the division’s small size allows him to run the business as if it were a startup. That allowed the company to convert its Infantry Squad Vehicle into a battery-powered vehicle in three months.
“We want to be the trusted partner of our defense and government customers as they make this journey to a more electric, autonomous and connected future,” he said. “We feel like leveraging the big commercial investment is a really smart way to go.”
There are still lots of questions about if or when full-electric tanks and armored vehicles will find their way into combat. They require charging infrastructure to juice up batteries, but also require less maintenance because they have far fewer moving parts and generate far less heat.
GM Defense is experimenting with a towable battery trailer.
“It's the infrastructure challenge, really, that we have to and we're focused heavily on working that infrastructure challenge with our customers, in this case with the Army to understand how we enable them to bring power, bring energy, out into the battlespace, and move power to the tactical edge,” duMont said. “So that's a big focus of ours as well.”
“ltimately, we know the end state is to move towards all-electric because there's so much value in not having the redundancy in the powertrain and redundancy [in] dual engines, dual fuel sources, but it's a logical step,” he said. “We're looking at getting to a point where the vehicle is incredibly survivable, very reliable and supports all the mission needs.”
The Army has purchased a new all-electric GMC Hummer for experiments, but it’s a non-militarized truck.


And in the MILCOTS catalogue







						Chevrolet Silverado 1500 Hybrid | Silverado 1500 Hybrid History | New Silverado 1500 Hybrid Pricing and Used Silverado 1500 Hybrid Values
					

Research Chevrolet Silverado 1500 Hybrid model details with Silverado 1500 Hybrid pictures, specs, trim levels, Silverado 1500 Hybrid history, Silverado 1500 Hybrid facts, and more.




					www.jdpower.com


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Oct 2022)

I can see the running replen now. The Sergeants Major call sign followed by a convoy of trucks and generators. Adding over 1000 pounds to a pickup that isn't overly nimble cross country is asking for trouble and reduces the functional payload. Someone in procurement needs to recognise in the winter, in Canada, batteries don't  work. At least, not very well.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Oct 2022)

Hybrid car batteries weigh in around 120lbs. But they also do away with transmission, starter and alternator. Likely for a truck like this, you could double the battery weigh. The new Toyota crossover hybrid apparently gets 100 miles on the battery alone. Remember these also have engines.


----------



## lenaitch (16 Oct 2022)

Kinda-sorta related but I saw this article in the Toronto Star related to battery electric fire apparatus.  I was impressed with the one model being able to pump for 2 1/2 hours, but I don't know how that compares to traditional diesel equipment.  Long, working scenes are fairly uncommon these days, but it begs the question how this would impact the fleet if/when they become more than a one-off.  Also, that recharge rate and voltage indicates substantial 3-phase grid power, which might be a challenge for the military.









						Toronto and Brampton will soon be fighting fire with electricity
					

Both fire services begin the greening of their fleets by buying electric pumper trucks




					www.thestar.com


----------



## KevinB (16 Oct 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> I can see the running replen now. The Sergeants Major call sign followed by a convoy of trucks and generators. Adding over 1000 pounds to a pickup that isn't overly nimble cross country is asking for trouble and reduces the functional payload. Someone in procurement needs to recognise in the winter, in Canada, batteries don't  work. At least, not very well.


We having been testing Hybrid systems in the winter in Alaska…


----------



## mariomike (16 Oct 2022)

This is the little beauty I want.








						Atomic Cool Kartz
					

Dedication to moving people into the future. Beautiful air-conditioned / heated electric golf carts.




					atomiccoolkartz.com


----------



## GR66 (16 Oct 2022)

I prefer the Utility version...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2022)

lenaitch said:


> Kinda-sorta related but I saw this article in the Toronto Star related to battery electric fire apparatus.  I was impressed with the one model being able to pump for 2 1/2 hours, but I don't know how that compares to traditional diesel equipment.  Long, working scenes are fairly uncommon these days, but it begs the question how this would impact the fleet if/when they become more than a one-off.  Also, that recharge rate and voltage indicates substantial 3-phase grid power, which might be a challenge for the military.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2.5hrs is nothing in a major disaster like the ice storm or an earthquake. Electric firetrucks are a novelty item or a very niche item.


----------



## Kirkhill (16 Oct 2022)

mariomike said:


> This is the little beauty I want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So old fashioned - 1947 electric milk cart.








						Electric milk float hi-res stock photography and images - Alamy
					

Find the perfect electric milk float stock photo, image, vector, illustration or 360 image. Available for both RF and RM licensing.




					www.alamy.com


----------



## mariomike (16 Oct 2022)

GR66 said:


> I prefer the Utility version...



That's ok for the Villages, with their private roads for golf carts.

But, I was interested if this would be street legal in Ont.. 
Because, I would not mind having one.

The air conditioned Ion is a 2 Seat 3 Door Hatchback powered by a 4.5KW BLDC Drive System with Regenerative Braking. It comes standard with, Power Steering, Power Windows, Power Door Locks, Back Up Camera, Bluetooth Stereo, Low Beam Headlights, High Beam Headlights, LED Brake Lights Air Conditioning, Heat, Wipers and Self Canceling Turn Signals. The possibilities of having fun are endless when it comes to the ATOMIC ION. It is a Value Packed, Feature Rich Golf Car that is ready to have fun when you are. While your having fun the ATOMIC ION is busy keeping you safe with safety features like Side Impact Bars, Occupant Safety Cage, Seat Belts and Laminated Glass. All Atomic Golf Cars are capable of being charged on 110v or 220v with the standard intelli-charger. Simply put, it is as easy to charge as a cell phone.


----------



## KevinB (16 Oct 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> 2.5hrs is nothing in a major disaster like the ice storm or an earthquake. Electric firetrucks are a novelty item or a very niche item.


That depends on where one is located and levels of support. 

Electric only I see as foolish at this point in time, but Diesel/Electric Hybrids make a lot of compelling advantages even outside the .Mil


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2022)

KevinB said:


> That depends on where one is located and levels of support.
> 
> Electric only I see as foolish at this point in time, but Diesel/Electric Hybrids make a lot of compelling advantages even outside the .Mil


I am an actual fan of Hybrids and I think they are the way to go for Canada. Pure EV's are niche vehicles and will be that way for a long time.


----------



## KevinB (16 Oct 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> I am an actual fan of Hybrids and I think they are the way to go for Canada. Pure EV's are niche vehicles and will be that way for a long time.


I also understand that D/E hybrids can be less effective in the cold, but I think the overall advantages of D/E versus a Gas/E system is worth it.


----------



## lenaitch (16 Oct 2022)

mariomike said:


> That's ok for the Villages, with their private roads for golf carts.
> 
> But, I was interested if this would be street legal in Ont..
> Because, I would not mind having one.


They are not, except a pilot program on Pelee Island.



			https://www.ontariocanada.com/registry/showAttachment.do?postingId=35187&attachmentId=46456#:~:text=Although%20golf%20carts%20may%20resemble,not%20permitted%20on%20Ontario%20roads.


----------

